# Broken stick



## Szambodi (Dec 29, 2017)

Gents and ladies,

I have a beech stick that is dry and that I use as a hiking stick. I tried to straighten it just a little bit with steam. I applied too much pressure and snapped it in two. A little upset, I'm wondering, is this stick now a total loss? Can I glue it back together without compromising the integrity.

Thank you in advance.

Sad and wiser man...

-Joe


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The repair will always show and most likely will be weaker than the rest of the stick. I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Szambodi (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey Rodney,

Thanks. I decided to just dispose of it. I know what I did wrong and will try to not make the same mistake twice. I have some hazel sticks that have some blemishes on them and are not in great condition. I will use these as practice sticks for straightening and carving and other experiments.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've had good luck with straightening hazel. It's nice to work with. We don't have beech here so I haven't had a chance to work with it.


----------

